# Batts



## Psycho631 (Jan 28, 2005)

wuts better than the optima yellow top ? Ive had it for bout 3 years as my main batt but now I want to run a second batt just for the system. So wut should I go wit ? 

This is wut Im runnin, kicker kx850, 2 one farred digital caps, one 15 inch L7 and soon will be adding a 4ch amp and neon inside the truck ( s10 xtreme 2.2 4 banger)


----------



## snoopdan (Aug 24, 2005)

The neon wont take anything to power, usually less than 10 amps for even underbody neon on a car, so im sure you're puttin in less than that.

Really, with that amp, you shouldnt have problems with dimming or anything, youre just not pulling that much amperage from the electrical system. If I remember right, I believe those factory alternators for S10's are 90 amp, which should be just fine for you. Unless there is some reason you're lookn' for another battery, like more playing time without the engine on or such.


----------



## Psycho631 (Jan 28, 2005)

no tha lights dont dim but I will be adding another amp and 3 7 inch screens


----------



## snoopdan (Aug 24, 2005)

Nah, even the screens barely use any power. Maybe 5 amps at the most even if you had a 20" screen. They're low consumption devices for the most part. Really, you'd have to know what amp you're considering to make a determination if you really need more of an upgrade to another battery. MOST normal people dont need a 2nd battery unless they have a huge single amp, or multiple large amperage draw setups. 


but if you're just adding an amp for some 6x9's or 6's , it wont be too much of an issue for you to add that kinda load on your existing setup. 

...at least you're thinking ahead though, most people keep adding shit till their electrical system poops out and then wonders why


----------



## Psycho631 (Jan 28, 2005)

yea thats wut happen to my last car, the alternator blew up and dented my hood, I had a $3000 paint job that got fucked up. I put in a 240 amp alt and added a couple of caps wich worked fine till the computer went  
But still I wana change the optima to maybe a stinger or the new optima group 31


----------



## snoopdan (Aug 24, 2005)

Stinger's a good bat... here are some others to consider 









SVR group 34









Lightning Audio (rockford fosgate/exide)









Lifeline Batteries 









Rockford Fosgate / Exide Partnership









Kinetic 2400









Oddessy (hmm, looks like another popular brand doesnt it ??? *cough, cough*)


Thats all I can think of at the top of my head worth mentioning


----------



## Brahma Brian (Nov 17, 2004)

http://www.ephorizon.com/Horizon/Products/...roduct_Spec.htm

http://www.odysseyfactory.com/documents/US...pec%20sheet.pdf


----------



## CuttieBuddie (Mar 11, 2003)

if your really worried about dimming lights and such, then upgrade your "big 3" using atleast 8awg wire (first make sure you need to before you do it)...

but after installation, if everyting runs accordingly and there isnt any dimming of any sort, then forget about the big3 upgrade idea :biggrin:

-qs


----------



## BIG DIRTY (Jan 31, 2002)

Go ahead a get a second yellow top, so that you have like batteries


----------



## Pitbullx (Jul 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CuttieBuddie_@Sep 15 2005, 05:10 PM~3822890
> *if your really worried about dimming lights and such, then upgrade your "big 3" using atleast 8awg wire (first make sure you need to before you do it)...
> 
> but after installation, if everyting runs accordingly and there isnt any dimming of any sort, then forget about the big3 upgrade idea :biggrin:
> ...


8ga :twak: :twak: 

Id go with 4ga at a bare minimum, 1/0 or 2ga would be better...


----------



## BIG DIRTY (Jan 31, 2002)

4 gauge, not bigger then 0 gauge, I just think that 1/0 Gauge is overkill unless you have a big system, take it from me 1/0 gauge is fun to work with.


----------



## Pitbullx (Jul 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by dirtywhiteboy66_@Sep 16 2005, 12:15 PM~3828131
> *4 gauge, not bigger then 0 gauge, I just think that 1/0 Gauge is overkill unless you have a big system, take it from me 1/0 gauge is fun to work with.
> *


can get some 4/0 and run it along the frame of the car :biggrin:


----------



## snoopdan (Aug 24, 2005)

See, im strange..... I usually buy 2/0 welder wire and use it for the big 3 ... mainly because im cheap and even at pretty much any local industrial electrical dealer you can get it for $1.50 a foot.


----------



## Pitbullx (Jul 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by snoopdan_@Sep 16 2005, 12:21 PM~3828160
> *See, im strange..... I usually buy 2/0 welder wire and use it for the big 3 ... mainly because im cheap and even at pretty much any local industrial electrical dealer you can get it for $1.50 a foot.
> *


welding supply stores are a SPL competitors best friend :biggrin:


----------



## BIG DIRTY (Jan 31, 2002)

Well I would not use Welding cable from the distribution block to the Amps, but from the Alternator to the Battery would be cool. Welding wire is not designed to be used with a Car Stereo amplifier.


----------



## snoopdan (Aug 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by dirtywhiteboy66_@Sep 16 2005, 11:45 AM~3828305
> * Welding wire is not designed to be used with a Car Stereo amplifier.
> *



uhh, *OK* .. then tell me why its NOT good to use 100% OFC copper multiple strand wire with an ISO 9000 listed temp range from 150-250 degrees F ?? 

Im not being a dick, I just want to know why *YOU* dont think its "not designed" for holding large amounts of amperage in high heat conditions. Maybe you dont realize that an Arc welder can push anywhere from 100-300 amps.


----------



## Pitbullx (Jul 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by dirtywhiteboy66_@Sep 16 2005, 12:45 PM~3828305
> *Well I would not use Welding cable from the distribution block to the Amps, but from the Alternator to the Battery would be cool.  Welding wire is not designed to be used with a Car Stereo amplifier.
> *


uh why?


----------



## BIG DIRTY (Jan 31, 2002)

If you cut a welding lead you will see very large wires, maybe 50 strands per wire, where a Power wire from Phonexis gold might have 250 strands per wire. There is a long story that I do not feel like typing, but maybe one of the computer guys can find a link to explain it. Trust me, just don't use Welding wire.


----------



## snoopdan (Aug 24, 2005)




----------



## BIG DIRTY (Jan 31, 2002)

It is different wire, it has to do with the Oscillation, and how the amp sees the Power


----------



## snoopdan (Aug 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by dirtywhiteboy66_@Sep 16 2005, 12:50 PM~3828573
> *It is different wire, it has to do with the Oscillation, and how the amp sees the Power
> *










you go with that..... while me and Pitbullx sit back and split a case of beer off the money we saved from buying perfectly good wire from an electrical supply house for 1/3 the price.


----------



## Psycho631 (Jan 28, 2005)

tha jacket on welding wire is different from car audio power wire


----------



## BIG DIRTY (Jan 31, 2002)

> _Originally posted by snoopdan_@Sep 16 2005, 02:54 PM~3828940
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Then I am gonna sit back and watch you guys come on here and complain that your amp was fucked up some how or another.


----------



## snoopdan (Aug 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by dirtywhiteboy66_@Sep 18 2005, 03:57 PM~3838440
> *Then I am gonna sit back and watch you guys come on here and complain that your amp was fucked up some how or another.
> *



you'll be waiting a while. bring popcorn. :biggrin:


----------



## Swangin44s (May 30, 2005)

...


----------



## BIG DIRTY (Jan 31, 2002)

People just have to learn the hard way.


----------



## Pitbullx (Jul 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by dirtywhiteboy66+Sep 18 2005, 04:57 PM~3838440-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


would I learn that the hard way to 2 invites to DB Drag world finals or to 2 invites to USAC world finals?


----------



## snoopdan (Aug 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Pitbullx_@Sep 19 2005, 11:23 AM~3842675
> *the only time Ive had an amp blow was due to me running modified bd1500s and 1501s (no protection) and I had a subs blow thus smoking several of my amps (6 per sub)
> would I learn that the hard way to 2 invites to DB Drag world finals or to 2 invites to USAC world finals?
> *



Dude, you're fighting mental health if you think you can convince him he's wrong. I guess if you put your foot in your mouth enough times, it stays.


----------



## Pitbullx (Jul 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by snoopdan_@Sep 19 2005, 02:18 PM~3843616
> *Dude, you're fighting mental health if you think you can convince him he's wrong.  I guess if you put your foot in your mouth enough times, it stays.
> *


he sounds like a car audio salesmans wet dream....."cant buy welding wire its not good enough for car audio applications"

paying less than $1.50 a foot > $3.59 a foot


----------



## BIG DIRTY (Jan 31, 2002)

Well then what type of Welding wire are you using. Secondly, if you were to look at my AVATAR you will see that I am in the Navy. I have been installing since like 91, and I tried the whole Welding wire thing. What I said was that you can run Welding wire from the Alternator to the Distribution Box, but from there you should run Standard Car Stereo Power wire. If that was the case I am sure that you would be able to go to a car stereo shop, and there you would find a bunch of people running Welding wire, vice Stinger, Phoenix Gold, but I am sure that you know better then them, so go ahead, take care of yourself however you feel you need to be. Lastly if you are that into World finals, and all the rest of that bullshit, you should be able to get a discount price, and you should not be paying $3.59 a foot. I don't pay that much for power wire.


----------



## CuttieBuddie (Mar 11, 2003)

i wonder how long will this argument go for???

$10 says it'll last about two more days...


----------



## BIG DIRTY (Jan 31, 2002)

Actually I was only gonna reply once more, so unless they keep writing, I will only answer one more time. But I agree, we can get at least one more page outta this


----------



## Kool-aid (Sep 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CuttieBuddie_@Sep 19 2005, 08:10 PM~3846809
> *i wonder how long will this argument go for???
> 
> $10 says it'll last about two more days...
> *


$5 on 1 day, 4 hours, and 53 min


----------



## Pitbullx (Jul 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by dirtywhiteboy66_@Sep 19 2005, 09:04 PM~3846337
> *Well then what type of Welding wire are you using.  Secondly, if you were to look at my AVATAR you will see that I am in the Navy.  I have been installing since like 91, and I tried the whole Welding wire thing.  What I said was that you can run Welding wire from the Alternator to the Distribution Box, but from there you should run Standard Car Stereo Power wire.  If that was the case I am sure that you would be able to go to a car stereo shop, and there you would find a bunch of people running Welding wire, vice Stinger, Phoenix Gold, but I am sure that you know better then them, so go ahead, take care of yourself however you feel you need to be.  Lastly if you are that into World finals, and all the rest of that bullshit, you should be able to get a discount price, and you should not be paying $3.59 a foot.  I don't pay that much for power wire.
> *


I could have a long drawn out reply but thats not going to change anything.... You think welding cable cannot be used in car audio applications then continue thinking that. And contrary to what you seem to think you know, the vast majority of compeititors out there pay full price for what they run and I was one of those people. Stop all the hate and relax rookie.. its not that bad


----------



## snoopdan (Aug 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by dirtywhiteboy66_@Sep 19 2005, 09:15 PM~3846854
> *Actually I was only gonna reply once more, so unless they keep writing, I will only answer one more time. But I agree, we can get at least one more page outta this
> *


----------



## BIG DIRTY (Jan 31, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Pitbullx_@Sep 20 2005, 12:22 AM~3847909
> *I could have a long drawn out reply but thats not going to change anything.... You think welding cable cannot be used in car audio applications then continue thinking that. And contrary to what you seem to think you know, the vast majority of compeititors out there pay full price for what they run and I was one of those people. Stop all the hate and relax rookie.. its not that bad
> *


ROOKIE. HA Get over a 1,000 post and talk shit, NEWBIE

And even when I was on the scene, I did not know any compeititors that were paying full price, so you must not be that connected, and who are these compeititors that you know. 

HMMM I wonder who this is. Remembered me from Stone Mountain GA.


----------



## Pitbullx (Jul 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by dirtywhiteboy66_@Sep 20 2005, 08:43 AM~3848998
> *ROOKIE.  HA Get over a 1,000 post and talk shit, NEWBIE
> *


*yawn* thats the best you can come up with? Im not talking shit, if I chose to Id have your bitchass doubting the existance of god and contemplating suicide...get some real skills and knowlege then try to step to my level chump...


----------



## BIG DIRTY (Jan 31, 2002)

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Kool-aid (Sep 9, 2005)

i think im gonna lose my bet


----------



## BIG DIRTY (Jan 31, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Kool-aid_@Sep 20 2005, 02:19 PM~3850952
> *i think im gonna lose my bet
> *


Who did you bet, cause we can work out some things


----------



## Kool-aid (Sep 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CuttieBuddie_@Sep 19 2005, 08:10 PM~3846809
> *i wonder how long will this argument go for???
> 
> $10 says it'll last about two more days...
> *


I was betting him with monopoly money


----------



## BIG DIRTY (Jan 31, 2002)




----------



## Kool-aid (Sep 9, 2005)

if only i had monopoly money :tears: i cant afford it :uh:


----------



## C-Bass (Jan 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by dirtywhiteboy66_@Sep 20 2005, 07:43 AM~3848998
> *ROOKIE.  HA Get over a 1,000 post and talk shit, NEWBIE
> 
> And even when I was on the scene, I did not know any compeititors that were paying full price, so you must not be that connected, and who are these compeititors that you know.
> ...


Ok, I'll ask....

who the fuck are these people? :dunno:


----------



## Pitbullx (Jul 27, 2005)

David Downey streetmax 1-2

db drag points champion in his rookie season
paid for all his equipment himself w/o special pricing
5th place in his rookie year at world finals with basically a 1man team (I helped him design and tune his box)


And I have plenty of connections and special pricing now, I didnt have ANY when I competed and still made finals in 2000 and 2001


----------



## BIG DIRTY (Jan 31, 2002)

> _Originally posted by kannabis_@Sep 20 2005, 03:56 PM~3851666
> *Ok, I'll ask....
> 
> who the fuck are these people?  :dunno:
> *


It is Me and Fishman

If you do not know who fishman is, he is probably one of the Top installer in the world. His work with Fiberglass has changed the way people instal stereos. He was also the First person to instal a Fish tank in his vehicle


----------



## Pitbullx (Jul 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by dirtywhiteboy66_@Sep 20 2005, 04:41 PM~3852011
> *It is Me and Fishman
> 
> If you do not know who fishman is, he is probably one of the Top installer in the world.  His work with Fiberglass has changed the way people instal stereos.  He was also the First person to instal a Fish tank in his vehicle
> *


he is one of the most creative installers and has some of the best lookin isht, but as far as sound goes Id place him behind several other installers... ie Biggs, Eldridge, Fukuda, Ross etc.


----------



## C-Bass (Jan 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by dirtywhiteboy66_@Sep 20 2005, 03:41 PM~3852011
> *It is Me and Fishman
> 
> If you do not know who fishman is, he is probably one of the Top installer in the world.  His work with Fiberglass has changed the way people instal stereos.  He was also the First person to instal a Fish tank in his vehicle
> *


aaaaahhhh

I thought it looked like him. I saw him on an episode of McGuire Car Crazy. I guess the camera adds 10 pounds.


----------



## BIG DIRTY (Jan 31, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Pitbullx_@Sep 20 2005, 04:48 PM~3852087
> *he is one of the most creative installers and has some of the best lookin isht, but as far as sound goes Id place him behind several other installers... ie Biggs, Eldridge, Fukuda, Ross etc.
> *


None of those guys holds a candle to Richard Clark, but Fish change the Installation aspect, he was not about SQ, but most of those guys are okay, came after the real pros, like Speaker Works


----------



## Pitbullx (Jul 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by dirtywhiteboy66_@Sep 20 2005, 09:22 PM~3853816
> *None of those guys holds a candle to Richard Clark, but Fish change the Installation aspect, he was not about SQ, but most of those guys are okay, came after the real pros, like Speaker Works
> *


Ive never heard of any of Clarks installs, but if you think Biggs, Eldridge, Fukuda, and Ross are only "ok" then you dont know much about high end installs. Ive sat in the Speaker works Grand National and it sounded amazing just like Marks 4runner and Garys Regal did. Ask someone thats really into high end sq and they will let you know the same thing...


----------



## BIG DIRTY (Jan 31, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Pitbullx_@Sep 21 2005, 10:14 AM~3856301
> *Ive never heard of any of Clarks installs, but if you think Biggs, Eldridge, Fukuda, and Ross are only "ok" then you dont know much about high end installs. Ive sat in the Speaker works Grand National and it sounded amazing just like Marks 4runner and Garys Regal did. Ask someone thats really into high end sq and they will let you know the same thing...
> *


Well then it tells me alot if you do not know Richard Clark, considering he never lost a Car Stereo Competition, when Biggs, Elridge, fukuda were losing too him. He was the one that bought the Speaker Works Buick, and re did it completelely. He introduced the world to Caps, 6 Speakers with 9 Amps. You name anything that is new in Car Stereo and he started it. I am just wondering when you sat in the Speaker Works Grand National, considering it has been sitting in his garage since about 1995. :dunno:


----------



## Pitbullx (Jul 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by dirtywhiteboy66_@Sep 21 2005, 11:48 AM~3856840
> *Well then it tells me alot if you do not know Richard Clark, considering he never lost a Car Stereo Competition, when Biggs, Elridge, fukuda were losing too him.  He was the one that bought the Speaker Works Buick, and re did it completelely.  He introduced the world to Caps, 6 Speakers with 9 Amps.  You name anything that is new in Car Stereo and he started it.  I am just wondering when you sat in the Speaker Works Grand National, considering it has been sitting in his garage since about 1995. :dunno:
> *


It was in Orange when I heard it at a show they hosted. And When I say Ive never heard of RC's installs that means Ive never sat in the car and heard them with my own ears. :0


----------



## snoopdan (Aug 24, 2005)

*CONGRADULATIONS!*...I didnt think this thread could get any gheyer.


whoops, hold on,....Hey, I thought this was Termpro for a second!


----------



## Kool-aid (Sep 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by snoopdan_@Sep 21 2005, 10:08 AM~3856960
> *I didnt think this thread could get any gheyer.
> *


gheyer??? i agree though


----------



## Pitbullx (Jul 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by snoopdan_@Sep 21 2005, 12:08 PM~3856960
> *CONGRADULATIONS!...I didnt think this thread could get any gheyer.
> whoops, hold on,....Hey, I thought this was Termpro for a second!
> *


stfu n00b

omg pwnt omg omg pwnt pwnt

now its like SD :biggrin:


----------



## BIG DIRTY (Jan 31, 2002)

At least we stopped argueing about bullshit.


----------



## CuttieBuddie (Mar 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by dirtywhiteboy66_@Sep 21 2005, 04:43 PM~3858504
> *At least we stopped argueing about bullshit.
> *


YEHHHH

lets all go out and buy pyle subs, and pyramid amps (cant forget about the sony coaxils for the highs and mids)

-qs


----------



## Pitbullx (Jul 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by dirtywhiteboy66_@Sep 21 2005, 03:43 PM~3858504
> *At least we stopped argueing about bullshit.
> *


I wasnt arguing... I was debating


----------



## BIG DIRTY (Jan 31, 2002)

> _Originally posted by CuttieBuddie_@Sep 21 2005, 03:50 PM~3858550
> *YEHHHH
> 
> lets all go out and buy pyle subs, and pyramid amps (cant forget about the sony coaxils for the highs and mids)
> ...


Going to the Pawn shop right now.


----------



## snoopdan (Aug 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Pitbullx_@Sep 21 2005, 12:06 PM~3857329
> *stfu n00b
> 
> omg pwnt omg omg pwnt pwnt
> ...




Richard Clark would be called a no0b on SD. Has anyone noticed that the Stillwater guys dont post at SD anymore, and you never see Dan Wiggins on there anymore. hmm, wonder why?


----------



## Pitbullx (Jul 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by snoopdan_@Sep 21 2005, 04:21 PM~3858828
> *Richard Clark would be called a no0b on SD.  Has anyone noticed that the Stillwater guys dont post at SD anymore, and you never see Dan Wiggins on there anymore. hmm, wonder why?
> *


 RC would most definately get called a n00b in SDOT :cheesy: 
I thought Dan stopped posting a few weeks before the change to a dealer system w/adire. I know his boy Stephen posts there occasionally. Tracy aka Polecat (kicker) doesnt post on SD anymore? I never bothered to go back there after I got banned for not agreeing with Grandmaster and the rest of the fanboys about Ascendant Audio being the greatest ever


----------



## snoopdan (Aug 24, 2005)

Dude, they're all gone. Anyone with any crediability doens't associate themselves with either site. I dont blame them, who wants to go to a forum full of juvieniles (inluding the mods)? 

I really was amused by ascendant audio stuff. People saw that video that pete made and though that they could get thier subs to do that too, and do that as a daily driver. They all ended up blowing them....LOL .... The toxic guys dont mention they get recones for free in the videos. Of course they look like they're kickn ass, they do! for all of 5 minutes. 

I got banned there too, it was a blessing. I told murph to suck my ....


----------



## Pitbullx (Jul 27, 2005)

I was only on SD for the Off Topic... I made the mistake of venturing out into sub solutions trying to help people.... I got teh bannage for making the resident "gurus" look like the idiots that they are...


----------

